# Cranberry Poll



## kimbaby (Oct 16, 2006)

CRANBERRIES ARE NOW IN SEASON, AND THEY ARE REALLY GOOD FOR
YOUR HEALTH,SO i DECIDED TO DO A POLL TO SEE HOW THE PEOPLE HERE 
AT DC FEEL ABOUT AND EAT CRANBERRIES


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 16, 2006)

I freeze many packages of cranberries when they are in season, to use throughout the year.  After Thanksgiving and Christmas they usually are on sale for about 1/2 the price. 

Of course, I prefer them fresh but frozen certainly is better than the canned ones.  I love to make cranberry sauce to serve with pork and chicken, all year.

I mentioned on an earlier thread that I liked pumpkin in my oatmeal.  Sometimes I use cranberry which I mix with some orange juice and zest...a bit of sugar also.  The tartness of the berries is very good with the oatmeal.

I have lots of wierd oatmeal combinations.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 16, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> CRANBERRIES ARE NOW IN SEASON, AND THEY ARE REALLY GOOD FOR
> YOUR HEALTH,SO i DECIDED TO DO A POLL TO SEE HOW THE PEOPLE HERE
> AT DC FEEL ABOUT AND EAT CRANBERRIES


 Why are you screaming it?  Please don't use all caps.  That's cyber-screaming.  It hurts!  

Not a lot of choices in your poll.  I use them _always[/i[ during the holidays, and sometimes during the rest of the season.   They're the Official State Fruit of Massachusetts, and when I lived and catered in Boston, I offered lots of dishes with cranberries during the Autumn.  I won a prize for my Cranberry Creme Brulee....._


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 16, 2006)

I eat them weekly.


----------



## jkath (Oct 16, 2006)

I eat cranberry stuff whenever I can. More than monthly, but less than once/day. 

June, your creme brulee a la cranberries sounds wonderful!


----------



## corazon (Oct 16, 2006)

I love crans!  They are my favorite part of the holiday feasts.  Even though I love them, I voted for "during the holidays".  I don't eat them often enough to vote for once a month.  One of these days, we'll move into a house with a garage where we can have an extra freezer.  When that day comes, I will load the freezer full of cranberries.  I think I saw some cranberries in the store recently, maybe I'll make some muffins or something.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 16, 2006)

chefjune, I had a aunt that had to use caps because of eyesite and someone came in to the forum and asked her the same thing, why are you screaming??. She was so hurt she quit the forum and sadly,their loss. Why is it so important not to use CAPS?There are some people I notice that use them and it does not bother me. In fact I can see their message better also.
As far as cranberries go I use them at holiday time and a few times in between for breads and muffins.


----------



## Hades (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm not into cranberries at all.  I tried them in all different combinations: game, turkey, deserts,... and I realy don't like any of them.  So I've given up on them and serve my game and turkey with other fruits and veggies.


----------



## kimbaby (Oct 16, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Why are you screaming it?  Please don't use all caps.  That's cyber-screaming.  It hurts!
> 
> Not a lot of choices in your poll.  I use them _always[/i[ during the holidays, and sometimes during the rest of the season.   They're the Official State Fruit of Massachusetts, and when I lived and catered in Boston, I offered lots of dishes with cranberries during the Autumn.  I won a prize for my Cranberry Creme Brulee....._


_

I wasn't screaming...I accidently lowered cased my i there for the caps remained normally if you type all caps, it will auto edit it to lower case... sorry there wasn't enough choices for you._


----------



## kimbaby (Oct 16, 2006)

I eat cranberry sauce once a or twice a year...
but I drink alot of cranberry juice so I picked other...


----------



## Katie H (Oct 16, 2006)

We love cranberries.  I always have them in the house.  Dried ones in the pantry and, like Half Baked, I buy plenty when they're in season to freeze for use during the remainder of the year.

I use them in breads, with oatmeal, with sweet potatoes, fruit salads, all sorts of different ways.  I also have a gazillion recipes for cranberry sauces/chutney that are great with poultry and pork dishes.  Love the little ruby suckers!!!


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 16, 2006)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> chefjune, I had a aunt that had to use caps because of eyesite and someone came in to the forum and asked her the same thing, why are you screaming??. She was so hurt she quit the forum and sadly,their loss. Why is it so important not to use CAPS?There are some people I notice that use them and it does not bother me. In fact I can see their message better also.


 
Thumper, I didn't make up that all caps are cyber screaming... it's computer etiquette.  If someone really has a problem, all they have to do is respond and let folks know.  Too bad your Aunt was so intimidated.


----------



## lulu (Oct 16, 2006)

We eat them with turkey during the big winter turkey season, lol, but we tend not to have turkey for Christmas.  I like cranberries and DH loves them, so perhaps I should make an effort to use them more.

We used to drink cranberry juice but we have cut back on all but veg juices, and I always bought crnberry juice rather than juicing them.  

I dealt with DH's cranberry craving with supermarket turkey pies with cranberries on top in lunch boxes last year.


----------



## middie (Oct 16, 2006)

I do love crans but they're kind of hard to find in my area except around the holidays.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 16, 2006)

I absolutely love cranberries!  I can eat cranberry sauce all the time.  Now that autumn is here, I get to buy the fresh ones in one-pound packs for real cooking.  

So, while I cannot say every day, once a month is not enough...and more often in the autumn!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 16, 2006)

I would like to take this opportunity to clarify the ALL CAPS issue since it is being discussed - but I will do it on a different thread located here.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 16, 2006)

I really love and enjoy Cranberries and I usually get them out of a can.  I especially like the ones that are in a jelly style.

I could order fresh cranberries on line when I do my grocery shopping but I am too lazy to fix them from stratch.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 16, 2006)

I love cranberries in most forms.  I fall in somewhere between every day and once a month.  Something like once a week or so, but more around the holidays.


----------



## amber (Oct 16, 2006)

LIke half baked, I also buy many bags of the fresh cranberries and freeze them to use until next fall.  I usually just eat cransberries around the holidays, but have been making apple and cranberry pies lately.  I actually like the canned cranberry sauce, but maybe it's time to learn how to make the fresh version.  Can someone post a recipe in the fruits forum please?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 17, 2006)

i buy bags of cranberries in the fall, and put them straight into the freezer for use the rest of the year.
they're very good as ice packs on injuries.

my mil used to make her own cranberry sauce that was deelish! sadly, another recipe she didn't pass on.

i absolutely love cranberry muffins, and crannberries in apple pies. my birds love them as well, but it looks like there was a bloody murder in their cages and on the walls when they're done eating.

we eat canned cranberry sauce all year, mostly as a side with chicken or pork. we also drink about a gallon a week of ocean spray light cranberry juice.

did you know that straight cranberry juice (no sugar added) is a natural cavity fighter? much like using scope or listerine.

oh, i voted other because i'd say it's less than everyday, but more than once a month.


----------

